# NYU Tisch grad film vs Columbia writing/directing



## Bergmanbaby

Hi! I know this has been discussed a lot but I figured it couldn't hurt to get some updated opinions. I've been lucky enough to get accepted to both nyu and columbia and the decision really has me stressing out. Does anyone know what they would choose between the two? My goal is to be a writer/director and I do already have a lot of production experience. Curious to hear what other people might have to say!


----------



## bagofcupcakes

Well Columbia is an Ivy League and certainly more prestigious (if you care about that sort of thing). I feel like the name alone of the school would be really helpful, but both are great.


----------



## Chris W

bagofcupcakes said:


> Well Columbia is an Ivy League and certainly more prestigious (if you care about that sort of thing). I feel like the name alone of the school would be really helpful, but both are great.


Honestly I don't think anyone cares where you went to school in this business. Choose what's best for you. Create a pros and cons for each.


----------



## bagofcupcakes

I think in certain regions, and certain companies, people absolutely care. And I think being honest about that is important. You bring up a great point about pros and cons. But I have seen people make really specific use of their alma-mater networks, so it just depends on what you are trying to do, and who you are networking with.


----------



## lalalind

One of my professors went to NYU, and things may have changed since then, but from what I can tell NYU is very production-heavy, and you’ll be focusing on all aspects of production until you decide an emphasis. 

Personally if I was in your situation and had the same goals you do (be a writer-director) I would think about what I want to get out of the school. Do you want craftsmanship, as in to get the fit that’s best for you in terms of training, or do you want connections? 

I’m more of an artistry oriented person than industry oriented, so I would personally go with Columbia. However, I really truly don’t think either of them is a bad way to go!


----------



## catmom

Congrats on getting into both though!! ❤️


----------



## Chris W

bagofcupcakes said:


> I think in certain regions, and certain companies, people absolutely care. And I think being honest about that is important. You bring up a great point about pros and cons. But I have seen people make really specific use of their alma-mater networks, so it just depends on what you are trying to do, and who you are networking with.


I mean networking sure it could be useful.... But I don't even have my education on my resume any more. Work history is really all that matters eventually.


----------



## bagofcupcakes

Chris W said:


> I mean networking sure it could be useful.... But I don't even have my education on my resume any more. Work history is really all that matters eventually.


Tell that to a writers room fully staffed with USC grads. Haha!


----------



## Yiws

When talking about number one in the industry I guess most would think of NYU or USC or AFI (Columbia always seemed to rank behind them). I wouldn’t doubt getting into NYU is way harder than Columbia.


----------



## Chris W

bagofcupcakes said:


> Tell that to a writers room fully staffed with USC grads. Haha!


Ha yes. Key word _eventually_ in my post.  To get work you need connections and experience. Film school can help with that.

My "resume" now it's literally just a credit list of what I've done with my contact info.

Of course this is for an editor and producer's resume and I've been doing this for 21 years. Right out of university it looked like a regular resume.

And for writers it'll probably be even more different as I don't have experience in that.

But back to original topic.... Creating a personal pros and cons list would be helpful. Cost, connections, education, alumni, tour the schools?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Chris W said:


> Ha yes. Key word _eventually_ in my post.  To get work you need connections and experience. Film school can help with that.
> 
> My "resume" now it's literally just a credit list of what I've done with my contact info.
> 
> Of course this is for an editor and producer's resume and I've been doing this for 21 years. Right out of university it looked like a regular resume.
> 
> And for writers it'll probably be even more different as I don't have experience in that.
> 
> But back to original topic.... Creating a personal pros and cons list would be helpful. Cost, connections, education, alumni, tour the schools?


Yes my pros and cons list is very extensive and I’ve already toured the schools. I think I’m leaning more towards nyu right now I only worry about my screenwriting not being as developed as it might be at columbia


----------



## Chris W

Bergmanbaby said:


> Yes my pros and cons list is very extensive and I’ve already toured the schools. I think I’m leaning more towards nyu right now I only worry about my screenwriting not being as developed as it might be at columbia


How do the costs compare? Did one give more assistance than the other?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Chris W said:


> How do the costs compare? Did one give more assistance than the other?


Yes, Columbia’s scholarship is a lot more substantial. I might appeal my scholarship with nyu


----------



## bagofcupcakes

Chris W said:


> Ha yes. Key word _eventually_ in my post.  To get work you need connections and experience. Film school can help with that.
> 
> My "resume" now it's literally just a credit list of what I've done with my contact info.
> 
> Of course this is for an editor and producer's resume and I've been doing this for 21 years. Right out of university it looked like a regular resume.
> 
> And for writers it'll probably be even more different as I don't have experience in that.
> 
> But back to original topic.... Creating a personal pros and cons list would be helpful. Cost, connections, education, alumni, tour the schools?


Considering most here are just starting out it makes better sense to focus on the next 2-5 years of a career trajectory not the “eventual” twenty years from now. Anecdotal examples are good but we should remember not everyone’s experiences will be the same. Someone with no experience but a well connected alum might be given a chance based on who they know. Someone might decide to take an AFI graduate because they know their versatility will be strong in all areas. Sure after you become the next Kathryn Bigelow no one will probably care, but most here have a very long way to go yet.

Also, if money (is) an issue the weightier scholarship would make the most sense. As far as development of skills: Any school a person selects will not make them have more talent then what is already there. The institutions serve as a place to sharpen your natural abilities.


----------



## Ijustwantacat

Yiws said:


> When talking about number one in the industry I guess most would think of NYU or USC or AFI (Columbia always seemed to rank behind them). I wouldn’t doubt getting into NYU is way harder than Columbia.


Columbia is a lot easier than the others to get into.


----------



## Jinna Dee

You might have made your decision by choosing NYU. I just wanna say if I were you, I would definitely choose NYU. NYU has always been my dream school and in fact I would like to use all my other offers in exchange for NYU haha. 
I watched some NYU thesis and 2nd year film and I was so impressed by all of them. From story to camera movement to acting were just outstanding. I've also collaborated with a few NYU alumni and their artistic thinking and tastes were really thought-provoking and memorable to me. Hope my experience helps!


----------



## Butterbaybee

Hey, congratulations on getting in ! I am actually looking to apply to both as well, would it be possible to chat more in PM and ask a few questions about the application process and what to expect ? 


Bergmanbaby said:


> Hi! I know this has been discussed a lot but I figured it couldn't hurt to get some updated opinions. I've been lucky enough to get accepted to both nyu and columbia and the decision really has me stressing out. Does anyone know what they would choose between the two? My goal is to be a writer/director and I do already have a lot of production experience. Curious to hear what other people might have to say!


Hey, congratulations on getting in ! I am actually looking to apply to both as well, would it be possible to chat more in PM and ask a few questions about the application process and what to expect ?


----------

